# What hose connects to Porter Cable Grip VAC handle?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought one on the internet without actually seeing it up close, but now that I have it, I have no idea of what to connect to it. Is it another Porter Cable accessory that I need to buy or is it something I can pick up at Lowes or Home Depot.

Actually I'm a little disappointed in it because its so small that I don't see it working to well, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have that model but based on the other tools I have I would guess that it fits a 1 1/4" shop vac hose. On some of my tools the vac outlet really helps. On some of the others it is next to useless.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I don't have that model but based on the other tools I have I would guess that it fits a 1 1/4" shop vac hose. On some of my tools the vac outlet really helps. On some of the others it is next to useless.


Thanks for replying, but I think its smaller than that. I was going to look today at Home Depot, but I forgot.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

May be 1". That is what my PC 333 sander uses!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

I own a skil saw & several PC tools with their various sizes vacume outlets. Take a trip to the PVC dept at you local BBS's. I have made some adapters for a small a vac hose using a grinder on some fittings. But it is a hassle trying to drag that hose around while still trying to do what the tool was design for.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’m starting to think that I may have wasted my money buying this. I’ve never seen any vacuum hoses less than 1 ¼”. I’ve been working out of town all week and haven’t had any time to check it out. I want to go to home depot and see if they some sort of light weight 1” hose that might fit. I probably will have to take the handle with me to check the fit, but I don’t know how to connect that small of a hose to my VAC.

I made some adapters for some of my other small power tools using plumbing stuff, but I’m not real happy with how they work and it definitely will not work for a router


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd be surprised if Porter Cable doesn't have an adapter someplace for that thing. If it's pretty close, maybe a few wraps of Duct tape would beef it up enough to get a good fit. I picked up a 25' length of bilge pump hose at Home Depot for $10 awhile back and it is right around 1.25" ID and it has been working pretty good as vac "pigtails" on some of my hand held tools. Some of the thin wall PVC fittings (the undersink stuff) slip inside this hose and over the tool pickup.
Good Luck.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just can’t imagine a Manufacturer selling something as expensive as this and not having something to connect to. I only paid half the price on eBay and it was listed new in the box, but I’m now wondering if maybe something was missing in the box although there wasn’t much room in the box for anything else.

I remember I bought a cheap swimming pool for the grandkids one year that had small dia hoses for the filter. The pool only lasted that summer and the pump was so cheap that I didn’t keep it, but it had a fitting to the pump that had 1 ¼ threads if I remember correctly. Maybe I could find something on eBay.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

It probably wants the P-C 39332 1" hose. I'd post a link but the board won't let me.
It came with the 73333 Dust Collection kit for my RAS and fits their biscuit jointer too, it seems to work well with them but I don't know if it's big enough to handle a router. It works with the Kreg Jig dust shroud as well....

It doesn't seem to be available any longer, at least from Amazon or the P-C/Dewalt ServiceNet site. You might give PC service a call and see if there's one still available somewhere.

Just measured mine, the tool end of the hose is 1" ID, 1-3/16" OD. Does that seem right for your grip? The other end just shoves into the vac, amazingly that seems to be pretty standard between manufacturers.

If you can get a 1-1/4 hose you can use the Fein Step Adapter(available from Amazon and Highland) to connect to the grip.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

billg71 said:


> It probably wants the P-C 39332 1" hose. I'd post a link but the board won't let me.
> It came with the 73333 Dust Collection kit for my RAS and fits their biscuit jointer too, it seems to work well with them but I don't know if it's big enough to handle a router. It works with the Kreg Jig dust shroud as well....
> 
> It doesn't seem to be available any longer, at least from Amazon or the P-C/Dewalt ServiceNet site. You might give PC service a call and see if there's one still available somewhere.
> ...


Thanks Bill, at least now I know what to look for.

I used your part number and also did a Google search only to come up empty handed. 

I know I saw that Fein Step Adapter at Lowes and when I searched for it, I found that Sears also sells it and only wants $5 for theirs. So that’s probably what I’m going to buy. Thanks again


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Bill, at least now I know what to look for.
> 
> I used your part number and also did a Google search only to come up empty handed.
> 
> I know I saw that Fein Step Adapter at Lowes and when I searched for it, I found that Sears also sells it and only wants $5 for theirs. So that’s probably what I’m going to buy. Thanks again


Johnny,
Here's a drawing of the adapter, check your handle and make sure it'll work.

Vac attachments are the bane of a woodworker's existence! :fie: I have a hose rack on the wall with two hoses(the Fein 1-1/4 and one Festool 27mm); a big drawer with the P-C hose, the Mirka hose and sander and another 27mm Festool; a 1-3/4 hose hooked onto the Dust Deputy, a short 2-1/4 hose from the DD to the Fein vac and (finally!) a Festool 36mm to go between the Kapex and the Midi(permanently attached). Makes you want to :shout:

Anyway, HTH. Good Luck!

Bill


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

billg71 said:


> Johnny,
> Here's a drawing of the adapter, check your handle and make sure it'll work.
> 
> Vac attachments are the bane of a woodworker's existence! :fie: I have a hose rack on the wall with two hoses(the Fein 1-1/4 and one Festool 27mm); a big drawer with the P-C hose, the Mirka hose and sander and another 27mm Festool; a 1-3/4 hose hooked onto the Dust Deputy, a short 2-1/4 hose from the DD to the Fein vac and (finally!) a Festool 36mm to go between the Kapex and the Midi(permanently attached). Makes you want to :shout:
> ...


Oh boy I was at both Lowes and Home Depot buying parts to install my daughters new dish washer and I forgot to look for hose adapters.  Oh Well I need some liquid nail anyway so I guess I have to go back. :fie:

Thanks Bill for the reminder and the info. :happy:

I’m just now getting a dust collection installed and I’m learning that there is so much more than just buying the dust collector. I had this idea that I was going to run vacuum hoses around to each tool, but now I’m realizing that is not going to happen especially since I have to move things around a lot. 

I’ve never used a vacuum hose on a router and I have no idea of what to expect. I can’t wait to check this out to see if it’s even worth the trouble.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Missing Hose problem solved*

Found the solution to my hose right under my nose the whole time. I had an old Eureka vacuum cleaner with a broken impeller that I was going to fix years ago, but the wife bought a new Dyson vacuum while I was looking for parts so it was put on hold. 

Anyway the old Eureka came with a cheap accessory hose that fit the Porter Cable handle perfectly, the other end of the hose had a rectangle fitting that I cut off with a hack saw and it fits my Shop-Vac hose perfectly. :happy:










On added advantage it that I can still use the Eureka vacuum attachments by simply pulling the hose off the handle and put on an attachment. 

I now only have two problems: 
One is that I don’t have screws to mount the handle and two I have the base mounted to my router table. (big mistake because I can’t use my favorite router)


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

John:

Regarding Dust Collections, there are three main areas; and within each one, there are important details. I'm not trying to scare you on this - just to prepare you for a process, not an event (buying one thing which solves your issue).

1) dust from stationary equipment - Tables Saw, Router Tables, Planers (even if mobile, because these generate massive amounts of dust & debris;
2) dust from hand tools - Sanders, Biscuit Jointers, Dominos (Festool); and,
3) Ambient air cleaning - gets the dust spewed-out from Miter Saws and the Blade on table Saws.
I haven't mentioned Routers because this is as bad as it gets - Festool has done the most work in this area, called 'engineered-in' solutions; but the cost of Festool is beyond those of mortal men.

If you can get your head around treating each of these as separate journeys, then you've begun an important solution. In my opinion, this is a summary for each:
1) stationary equipment. the low tech approach is 4" Sewer & Drain plastic piping, to an Oneida (or other) Super Dust Deputy, to a 1.5hp single-stage dust collector. All-in cost is about $700. Each Forum member has their own approach on this.
2) Power Hand Tools - newer hand tools have a dust port of some sort; hook this (you have to be creative with connectors) a workshop dust vac hose, to a Dust Deputy of some sort - there are many alternatives here, to a capable shop vac. Depending on the shop vac of choice, this will cost about $450 - the Dust Deputy from Oneida is about $100, and the shop vac is whatever it is.
3) Ambient air cleaning - Powermatic and Delta have very good units; and many others play in this field as well. This is an important area, as the first 2 solutions only get you so far.
Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you are on a budget a 20" box fan with a pleated furnace filter on the back will capture an amazing amount of dust; a used Honeywell HEPA filter does a great job and these can be found cheap at flea markets and garage sales.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mike said:


> If you are on a budget a 20" box fan with a pleated furnace filter on the back will capture an amazing amount of dust; a used Honeywell HEPA filter does a great job and these can be found cheap at flea markets and garage sales.


Hi Mike that’s a good idea and I just might do that until I have time to build one
I was planning to build a box mounted on the ceiling for my 22” Box Fan. I found 10” x 20” Pleated Air Filters at Home Depot that I was going to use all the way around the top and have the fan blowing down.

This is my plan for a Box Fan Ceiling Air Filtration, but I’ve just been so busy to make it.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

mjdorsam said:


> John:
> 
> Regarding Dust Collections, there are three main areas; and within each one, there are important details. I'm not trying to scare you on this - just to prepare you for a process, not an event (buying one thing which solves your issue).
> 
> ...


Hi MikeD.
Wow you have a lot of info here and its going to take me some thought to reply :yes4:


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

John:

Dust Collection is both an art and a science, and you can not believe most manufacturer claims. The type of wood being cut is an important variable - MDF vaporizes when cut; Walnut and other wood types contain potential carcinogens. And, the dust you can not see is the worst for you (sub-micron, in size). Having said this, you don't need a solution for the next time you're in the shop - don't plan to stay away from woodworking until you have this all solved; as this is a journey. 
The cost of a shop-wide solution can be minimized by focusing on the worst offenders, first; and working down the priority list. 
MikeD


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Exactly right Mike. The most important part of dust collection is getting started using it.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mike, I am not trying to be a snob here, but just what size micron dust particle does these window fans filter that you suggest making,, trap? I read several reports in various woodworking mag. along with a couple of books on the subject when I first started out building a dust system in my shop. some time ago. All said that these window fan be very careful, these systems gives a woodworker false security in that its the 1 micron and smaller dust particles that gives the lungs its most damage.

Then on top of it all, if this window fan with what ever furnace filter what ever the woodworker installs does not trap these fine particles, that fan blade actually propells past the inadquate filter/s throwing them into his space at a excelled volicity, making them settle a lot slower, and brought into the lungs a lot quicker.

This info is out there, before building one of these things, educuate your selves on woodworking dust dangers & the filters needed. in reading several woodworking on line sites. Do not wait untill you start to sneeze & cough hoursd later after you have left your shop, OR, start to break out in a rash when the body has said that is enough.

Oh,,, notice some of the good filtering systems actually have multi layers of progressive finner filters, NOT a furnace filter !!!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Don't Underestimate “Furnace” Filters*



john880 said:


> Oh,,, notice some of the good filtering systems actually have multi layers of progressive finner filters, NOT a furnace filter !!!


Hi John,

I do this on my house furnace. I have a regular filter to start out with, then I have a micron filter on top of that. I’m limited to the space recruitments of the Air handler to 3” and I have to change the filters more often like once a month with the micron filters.

There are very good furnace filters available and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 3M pleated filters do a good job of capturing fines. John, please understand that the majority of woodworkers still use no type of air filtration or dust collection and something is better than nothing.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

The Gold Standard is the MERV 15 rated HEPA filters - defined as 0.3 microns. Most main DC systems will have a 1.0 micro (about 3x larger particle size capture); however, many of these are rated once the filter is clogged with fine dust (the bag becomes less porous as the filter becomes clogged; and this can take up to 9 months). Prior to this, the systems are very porous, and allow most of the 1 micron to escape back into the shop.

Having said this, and I'm going to get myself in trouble here with many Forum members, there is no excuse for remaining unprotected - wear a 'mine-safety' or equivalent dust mask, always, if you don't have a main DC system that filters to 1 micron. Masks are cheap, not terribly inconvenient, and partially effective (better than nothing) - and there is no excuse for not wearing something. Do it for your family, if not for yourself.
MikeD


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

mjdorsam said:


> The Gold Standard is the MERV 15 rated HEPA filters - defined as 0.3 microns. Most main DC systems will have a 1.0 micro (about 3x larger particle size capture); however, many of these are rated once the filter is clogged with fine dust (the bag becomes less porous as the filter becomes clogged; and this can take up to 9 months). Prior to this, the systems are very porous, and allow most of the 1 micron to escape back into the shop.
> 
> Having said this, and I'm going to get myself in trouble here with many Forum members, there is no excuse for remaining unprotected - wear a 'mine-safety' or equivalent dust mask, always, if you don't have a main DC system that filters to 1 micron. Masks are cheap, not terribly inconvenient, and partially effective (better than nothing) - and there is no excuse for not wearing something. Do it for your family, if not for yourself.
> MikeD


Hi Mike, I’m beginning to think you’re right about the dust mask. I have the Harbor Freight Dust Collector with the stock bag and I’ve been doing a lot of woodworking lately without any other protection. I’m just now getting over a really bad cold that lasted over 3 weeks which I came close to getting pneumonia from breathing all that fine dust while being sick. I do believe I might have got over it sooner if it weren't for the dust.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’ve been thinking a lot about this dust problem and I think I’m only going to use the Shop Vac for the portable router. That way I can do most of that routing outside. I see there is some 0.3 micron shop-vac filters available now and I might buy one of those for in door stuff.
Years ago when I was doing some remodeling, I stocked up on Multi-Fit HEPA Cart Filter from Home Depot and although they don’t have a micron rating that I can find, they seemed to work pretty good, I also used a paper filter over the top of them to keep them from clogging. I don’t have any scientific verification of well they worked. The wife was doing a lot of dusting, but it’s hard to say how much was coming from the Vacuum if any or from just ripping things out which caused a lot dirt to clean up.
I still have a tremendous amount work to do on my dust collection system which is becoming very costly and way more than I had ever anticipated. I also plan on buying a Wynn Environmental 35A Cartage kit for my Harbor freight DC, but I need a separator first which is a whole another problem.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

MikeD i have to say well stated, I applaud you for saying what I tried to say earlier.All you can do man, is to plant the seed.' just how fertitle the ground it lands in, is beyond our control

Johnny here something I would like for you to try with what ever system you are talking about above, Go to your local hobby stores and buy you some heavy construction cardboard. It can be use to make you all kinds of shop related things, templates, patterns etc. so the rest will not go to waste. Only buy the ones side black kind, other side is almost always white.. Ok, now cut your self a 12" x 12" square and set it some where flat as far as you can get it from you saw/s area, black side up. Check it often, you are not going to have to wait long. What you have there is one square foot.

You are already ahead of me here, right. Maybe, pick a spot close to your shops exit door. Now johnny you are going to see in one square foot two things, first just how much your on the fly home made rigged dust collection is helping you. Second that fine particles on that black surface in there in you lungs. Then being human, you will say to your self, Naaa, I am the exception here,, nothing absolutely nothing,,, is going to happen to me, I will just go on doing what I am doing now,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

john880 said:


> MikeD i have to say well stated, I applaud you for saying what I tried to say earlier.All you can do man, is to plant the seed.' just how fertitle the ground it lands in, is beyond our control
> 
> Johnny here something I would like for you to try with what ever system you are talking about above, Go to your local hobby stores and buy you some heavy construction cardboard. It can be use to make you all kinds of shop related things, templates, patterns etc. so the rest will not go to waste. Only buy the ones side black kind, other side is almost always white.. Ok, now cut your self a 12" x 12" square and set it some where flat as far as you can get it from you saw/s area, black side up. Check it often, you are not going to have to wait long. What you have there is one square foot.
> 
> You are already ahead of me here, right. Maybe, pick a spot close to your shops exit door. Now johnny you are going to see in one square foot two things, first just how much your on the fly home made rigged dust collection is helping you. Second that fine particles on that black surface in there in you lungs. Then being human, you will say to your self, Naaa, I am the exception here,, nothing absolutely nothing,,, is going to happen to me, I will just go on doing what I am doing now,,,,,,,,,,,


Hi John, sounds like a good experiment and I’m going to do that. 
Right now I already know I have a real sever dust problem, because I start sneezing as soon as I walk into o the garage. I have to open the garage door at least once a week and use my electric leaf blower to blow it all out. Last week two days after routing MDF and cleaning my shop I came in through the double garage door from the outside and I could smell the MDF dust in the air and started sneezing. 
Well I was going to finish adding dust collection to my old Craftsman jointer today, but I think I’m going to start working on a temporary air filtration system instead.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

My Wynn 35A cartridge was delivered about 5 minutes ago - the Nano Fiber (HEPA 15) version. I'll take the afternoon and retrofit my 50-760 (1.5 hp single stage) Delta. John, getting the HEPA filters is one important step; to use these effectively, you'll have to get the chips & larger particle dust removed from the air stream going to the HEPA; otherwise, the HEPA will clog quickly. There is something called a 'Thein Separator',which is an inexpensive DIY alternative to the large-scale cyclones - something like this could be an important step for you. 
MikeD


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

mjdorsam said:


> My Wynn 35A cartridge was delivered about 5 minutes ago - the Nano Fiber (HEPA 15) version. I'll take the afternoon and retrofit my 50-760 (1.5 hp single stage) Delta. John, getting the HEPA filters is one important step; to use these effectively, you'll have to get the chips & larger particle dust removed from the air stream going to the HEPA; otherwise, the HEPA will clog quickly. There is something called a 'Thein Separator',which is an inexpensive DIY alternative to the large-scale cyclones - something like this could be an important step for you.
> MikeD


Thanks MikeD, let me know how you like the new filter


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

The 35A installed easily; though, I had to be creative with attaching the retaining clips (cartridge to DC). CFM seems to be improved - should be given the 274 sq ft of bag area, increased from approximately 100 sq ft on the Delta cloth bag.

The Oneida Super Dust Deputy (a separator ahead of the DC) filled a 30 gal trash can when I emptied it this evening. This is the sum of a Cherry Blanket chest and Maple Router Table built since March 1st - my polyethelene dust bag on the main DC was ... empty. Simply amazing. This is the single best investment I've made.

At this point, my dust collection upgrade is finished. For the main DC, I've added both the Super Dust Deputy and Wynn HEPA NANO, and shortened and straighten my 4" main runs. For my shop vac, I've installed the smaller Dust Deputy separator ahead of the vaccum, and installed Fein's HEPA upgrade. All-in cost is approximately $700 ($180 Wynn, $200 Super Dust Deputy, $125 Dust Deputy, $120 Fein HEPA, and incidentals).
MikeD


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

mjdorsam said:


> The 35A installed easily; though, I had to be creative with attaching the retaining clips (cartridge to DC). CFM seems to be improved - should be given the 274 sq ft of bag area, increased from approximately 100 sq ft on the Delta cloth bag.
> 
> The Oneida Super Dust Deputy (a separator ahead of the DC) filled a 30 gal trash can when I emptied it this evening. This is the sum of a Cherry Blanket chest and Maple Router Table built since March 1st - my polyethelene dust bag on the main DC was ... empty. Simply amazing. This is the single best investment I've made.
> 
> ...


Well congrats MikeD! :happy:

I sure wish I could say that. I haven’t decided on what I’m going to use for a separator. The Super Dust Deputy looks good, but I’m a little taken back by the cost. I’ve been looking at this one on eBay , but I’m also thinking of building one out of wood.

Right now I am just dreading it because it’s so hard to get this 4” stuff to fit together and I have limited room to work :blink:


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

John:
Take a look at this - The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle - it's the DIY Thein Separator. Basically a trash can with two 4" ports attached to the top: this will take care of 85% of the chips you're generating - my recommendation is to get a very sturdy trash can.
MikeD


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

mjdorsam said:


> John:
> Take a look at this - The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle - it's the DIY Thein Separator. Basically a trash can with two 4" ports attached to the top: this will take care of 85% of the chips you're generating - my recommendation is to get a very sturdy trash can.
> MikeD


Hey thanks Mike! That looks better then what I’ve seen so far for home built. I wonder just how big the trash can need to be. 

I’ve had my Harbor Freight Dust Collector for almost 2 ½ months and I’ve been doing a lot of woodworking. I don’t have everything connected up yet, just my table saw, planer, and router table, but there is not much saw dust in the plastic bag. I would like to find something that is low enough to fit under my table saw extension if i don't have to empty it, but maybe once a month.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Simply, get the largest toughest you can - I have the 52gal Rubbermaid Brute, which seems to be big enough/tough enough. The reason behind this - it's not the testosterone speaking - is to get the chips falling as far away as possible from the outfeed port; in this manner, the suction out is less likely (proportional to the inverse square of the distance) to lift the chips.

I've attached a picture of my upgrade DC. The Thein Separator will do most of what the SDD does, but you receive less style points -  (who cares!).

MikeD


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Your Harbor Freight bag is a 5 micron bag, if that,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mike said:


> If you are on a budget a 20" box fan with a pleated furnace filter on the back will capture an amazing amount of dust; a used Honeywell HEPA filter does a great job and these can be found cheap at flea markets and garage sales.


Hi Mike, I just came across this YouTube video and I thought about your post.

how to make an inexpensive dust collector for the woodcarver - YouTube


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Found the solution to my hose right under my nose the whole time. I had an old Eureka vacuum cleaner with a broken impeller that I was going to fix years ago, but the wife bought a new Dyson vacuum while I was looking for parts so it was put on hold.
> 
> Anyway the old Eureka came with a cheap accessory hose that fit the Porter Cable handle perfectly, the other end of the hose had a rectangle fitting that I cut off with a hack saw and it fits my Shop-Vac hose perfectly. :happy:
> 
> ...


Johnny,

Did you ever get this to work? How's the collection on the 890?

Thanx,
Bill


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

billg71 said:


> Johnny,
> 
> Did you ever get this to work? How's the collection on the 890?
> 
> ...


Yes Bill, I did get it working, but ever since I got my Ridgid trim router working properly and the weather outside has been nice, I found that it’s just easier to grab it instead. I just haven’t had any big router projects lately. I almost used it this past weekend only it was easier to just move outside and not deal with the vacuum.

Now that you brought it up, I think I’ll give it a work out on Friday to see how effective it is and report back. I’m sure that when the winter weather arrives, I’ll be doing everything inside my garage where I will need it.


----------

